# Jan feb Southern California show's



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Anyone going to the either of the two upcoming California train show.
One in JAN and one in Feb. Not sure what one is the same that's been here in costa mesa and delmar this year I'm going to it.
Another one is new show that has Athearn, Kato, the big manufacturer at it. 
I've not been to it before but can't wait to see a new show and am wondering if they sell at it or not?
I've also read somewhere that there is a big auction and show early in the year at the Ont airport has anyone been to that show?
Sorry i don't know the names of these show's I think the one that was in Costa Mesa was the greatest train show or something close. I've only heard about these show has of Nov so ill learn there names fast enough.. Anyone going?

Ok I've done some home work and The worlds Greatest Hobby is Feb 9th 10th at the Del Mar fair Grounds and it has the big boys at it Walthers Kato Atlas MTH BROADWAY I'm really looking forward to this the info seems to indicate that there is selling here. They also have a San FRAN show March 2nd and 3rd This is a new show and Sacramento feb 23rd 24th.
Funny that they don't have One in the LA area the population is much much bigger? I guess Delmar is kinda between San Diego and the LA area so maybe that's why.

The show in Ontario convention center is called Cal-steward meet im looking in to more info for dates in 2013. Seems like a big yard sales with a Live auction (I'm a Auctioneer) : ) not sure on dates.

The other show is and has been in Costa Mesa and Del mar fair grounds this last fall will be back in Jan 5th 6th at the Anaheim convention center. I've gone to this show two time last fall and Costa Mesa was poorly managed and i found most the sellers to be Grumpy and more interested in talking to there buddys not all bad in Del Mar fair grounds the show seemed smaller and the sellers were the same has before and the experience was about the same. 
I have three sellers there that have awesome HO stuff i like for decent prices. Lots of the sellers want way to much imop but i still love to look and see if i can find a bargain in the piles of goodies. 

Well if anyone knows of some other shows close please let me know or if you want to meet up at a show I'm easy going Caio


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Trains.com has a very up-to-date train events calendar / search tool, here:

http://trc.trains.com/events.aspx?page=list

You should also check in with the guys at The Citrus Belt ... member "thecitrusbelt" here, and their wonderful array of open houses and discussions, here ...

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/

TJ


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks ill keep these both on watch.. Lots of good info
If any plans on going to the so cal show let me know..


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*Jan 4th 5th coming up soon*

Well less then a week till the Anaheim show anyone plan on going?


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

wow!!! not one person has big has Southern California is and not one person going.. Maybe its to close to Christmas everyone still has a hangover from the Big holiday.
Well I'll be there sat for sure not sure about sunday its real close to my house so if anyone was to go sunday i could pop over there easy enough only 30min or so away. The big show in FEB with the new train manufacturer I'm sure will garner more interest.


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Well went to the Anaheim show to day with wifisteve, Great show compared to Costa Mesa and Del mar lots more vendors and more layouts. Prices way better then the before Christmas shows i was surprised.
Picked up Genesis box cars for $10 dollars No box but I'm in, Tons of Good Intermountain and Athearn in the box like new for $10 Genesis blue yellow box for $20. Picked up several UPS and FedEx Double and 48' Truck AND trailers for 6 bucks in the package.(same ones Arnies sells for 15.99 to 24.99) Steve turned me on to A sweet A-LINE 5 CAR TTX CONTAINER TRAIN SET in the box with containers for $65.(I've seen these same sets with containers do over $120 on evilebay) Lots of buy my final deal was A SD70M NS sound unit $185 test run only I'm happy with that. Great show

The amount of bargains compared to Costa Mesa and Del Mar was surprising to me this show looked much better the lighting was so bad at Cosa Mesa and lack of signage. 
Another big disappointment to me at these show is the grumpy old man syndrome. 

There were hardly anyone in there 40's and younger and not all but most of the consignors were not friendly and grumpy unhappy but this show (Anaheim) there were so many small kids and parents (lots of people buying) the grumpy sellers were even happy. 

If anyone is a grumpy old man please don't be offended i have a grumpy person living inside me that try's to come out all the time I've learned to hide him especially during sales has it tends to hamper them..(I'm in sales for a living)

Well a big A+++ to this year's show if anyone was inclined to want to go tomorrow id probably meet up with you I had that much fun!!


----------



## freeskier (Dec 11, 2012)

Grbauc said:


> Well a big A+++ to this year's show if anyone was inclined to want to go tomorrow id probably meet up with you I had that much fun!!


Same here!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Didn't see this thread in time but I was there yesterday too! Better than the last Anaheim show I got out to. Also picked up a great little atlas n scale gp 7 for $30, haven't seen any others for under 60.
Unfortunately I can't make it out there today too  but anyone thinking about it should go!


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Good to hear others have some nice finds also.. the local Rc hobbytown store owner said he heard good things also and other i've talked to said Anaheim this year was much better so good news for you that have show's coming up on there upcoming showing. 
Now we have the Worlds greatest hobby show In Del Mar with all the manufactures. I in asking most of the vendors here if they would be at it also got about 60% of the vendors said they would or might show up to that one the big complaint was that the cost for space ect.. was 3x has high..

I for one can't wait to see what differences in the show's and can say for sure that I was Impressed for sure with this show.. 

If anyone wants to go to Del Mar im working on Getting the Metro link Scheduled and planning out a trip there on the Train. I will make a post when i get the timming all figured out i might leave a car at or close to Del Mar so we can drive back and not have to hassle carrying are stuff around and we can leave when we want..


----------

